# Figs



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Looking for a good home for my 15 white figs. Live near Atlanta and I do not want to ship. Father-in-law is sick and requires long term care, which leaves me no time for my birds.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

If you don't find anyone local and are willing to ship let me know what you want for them and I will send you a box. Hope you find someone local, good luck
Who did you get them from?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

somehow I thought more people would be interested in free birds. franciscreek, how far are you from Atlanta?


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

About as far as you can get lol. I'm in Northern California. I raise figs and would be happy to send you a box and pay for shipping. Not sure if you have shipped birds before, it is not hard and the birds seem to handle it fine. My email is [email protected] or my cell is 707-497-4400


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Big T, wish you father in law gets well soon.
Nice to know franciscreek that you are happy to help. 

Pls update us on how it goes.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, Franciscreek has won the prize. 15 beautiful White Figurita Pigeons.Of the 15 eight are breeding pairs. Enjoy them, they will be missed.

Big T


----------

